# is jetting a must with exhaust n k&n??



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't mind jetting at all....had lots a fun on my brute and other bikes! Just wondering if its a must with a HMF slip on performance series and a k&n filter. Also have a 2 inch snork. Any pointers on size or yes or no's or opinions are much appreciated. Thanks peeps!


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

It'll be an HMF jet kit.....it comes with the bundle.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Once you get to intake and exhaust changes rejetting is almost guaranteed. I don't recommend the hmf get kits. They only include about 4 jets and are very much over priced. I would suggest a dynojet kit or buying an assortment of individual jets.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

^^^agreed and more than likely they're gonna send way oversized jets with their kit I don't know why HMF thinks their exhaust needs huge jets well yeah I do its about the same as running a straight pipe. And with the 2" intake your liable to have to jet it down do to the 2" restricts the airflow I know I had to go down 6 jet sizes front and rear running a Big Gun full system and a k&n when I went to a 2" snorkel.

KAWI RULES


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just go ahead and throw away that hmf jet kit and get you a dynojet kit, but yes with those mods you'll have to rejet


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd just get you some Klein jets and some #4 washers its alot cheaper and better needles.

KAWI RULES


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

The kit came in the bundle lol.. for the price I got everything it was pretty much free.......I put the dynajet n my brute n liked it.


----------

